# Lowepro SlingShot 102 AW - $31.99 on Amazon right now



## andrewflo (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003656Q7C/

Thought this was a good find via Dealhacker (on Lifehacker.com). Pretty good price I think they normally go for $60-$80ish.

Hopefully someone will find use of this deal


----------



## Gordy24 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just ordered one, I hope I like it


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Oct 28, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Hopefully someone will find use of this deal



Thanks! Oddly enough, I was looking at this and other bags on CL / Ebay / BH / Amazon an hour ago. Wasn't pleased with the bag I used this past weekend at a concert shoot, and this bag was one I was considering.

Didn't see the Amazon deal so THANKS! It's on order 8)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 29, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003656Q7C/
> 
> Thought this was a good find via Dealhacker (on Lifehacker.com). Pretty good price I think they normally go for $60-$80ish.
> 
> Hopefully someone will find use of this deal


It was a very good deal, just missed it


----------

